# Chiefs Superbowl?



## Remodeling Maidiac

Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus. 
Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.

Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?


----------



## bluzman61

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?


I'll take the Ravens in the AFC.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bluzman61 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Ravens in the AFC.
Click to expand...

they are looking good right now....


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?



Baltimore looks like a beast

Chiefs still have to beat the Pats in the playoffs, something they haven’t been able to do


----------



## Rambunctious

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?


Not a chance...the patriots have their practice video....


----------



## Borillar

I doubt they get past the Ravens this year.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bluzman61 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Ravens in the AFC.
Click to expand...

Not a bad bet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?



whatever fake chiefs who is really a cheatriots fan.


----------



## 22lcidw

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?


Grampa Andy Reid coached the Eagles for a long time. Most coaches have a weakness. Andy is not the best game day coach. The scripted plays he does well. He was not good on timeouts. Saying that, he was one of the best Eagles coaches if not the best in their history. He deserves a championship. He has an eye for talent. I know this sounds different. But he has no luck. We do not want to admit it but there are championships or the road to the championship won on a little luck in close games. Several years ago he even made a statement to that effect. A call or a non call. A play or non play. A good bounce of the ball or bad bounce. A competent play or a bonehead play. He has seen the worse of each. In Philly except for Terrell Owens he did not have the best receivers though they were good and for some reason did not value linebackers as much as other positions. Good luck to the Chiefs this year. Andy deserves a championship!


----------



## Papageorgio

Ravens in the AFC, Saints in the NFC.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Ravens in the AFC, Saints in the NFC.



Good Choice but there is no easy path to the SB

Pats and KC in AFC
SF, GB and Seattle in  NFC

Can all make a run


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens in the AFC, Saints in the NFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Choice but there is no easy path to the SB
> 
> Pats and KC in AFC
> SF, GB and Seattle in  NFC
> 
> Can all make a run
Click to expand...


Any team in the playoffs can win it. That’s what’s good and bad about the NFL. I would say the AFC top teams are stronger than the NFC top teams, but anything can happen.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever fake chiefs who is really a cheatriots fan.
Click to expand...

You're dumber than I thought if you believe I would or have ever rooted for the Pat's.


----------



## Papageorgio

Grampa Murked U said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever fake chiefs who is really a cheatriots fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumber than I thought if you believe I would or have ever rooted for the Pat's.
Click to expand...


I do root for the Pats...to lose. I hope someone blows them out early and we can move on to other teams. The only teams I hate worse than the Pats, are the Seahawks, Chiefs, Broncos and Chargers. This year though, I'd root for the Chiefs over the Pats.


----------



## rightwinger

Mahomes gets hot, anything can happen

Same goes for Rogers, Brees, Brady, Wilson, Jackson

All are capable of beating anyone in the playoffs


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Mahomes gets hot, anything can happen
> 
> Same goes for Rogers, Brees, Brady, Wilson, Jackson
> 
> All are capable of beating anyone in the playoffs



Of course the St. Louis Rams won't make the playoffs, the losers.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes gets hot, anything can happen
> 
> Same goes for Rogers, Brees, Brady, Wilson, Jackson
> 
> All are capable of beating anyone in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the St. Louis Rams won't make the playoffs, the losers.
Click to expand...

One hit wonders


----------



## CWayne

I think it will be the Ravens and I hope SF.  But the NFC has four of the best teams in the NFL right now, so it could be any one of the niners, seachix, packers, saints.


----------



## rightwinger

CWayne said:


> I think it will be the Ravens and I hope SF.  But the NFC has four of the best teams in the NFL right now, so it could be any one of the niners, seachix, packers, saints.



Right now, looks like Ravens are the team to beat

But you never know. Pats or Chiefs could knock them off. Plus you never know about weather in January


----------



## CWayne

rightwinger said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be the Ravens and I hope SF.  But the NFC has four of the best teams in the NFL right now, so it could be any one of the niners, seachix, packers, saints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, looks like Ravens are the team to beat
> 
> But you never know. Pats or Chiefs could knock them off. Plus you never know about weather in January
Click to expand...

The only time you can say for sure when someone will be in the Superbowl is when they are actually in the Superbowl.


----------



## Papageorgio

I agree anyone of the 12 teams that make the playoffs can get on a streak and win it all. 10 Wild Card teams have made it to the Super Bowl and six of those won it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever fake chiefs who is really a cheatriots fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumber than I thought if you believe I would or have ever rooted for the Pat's.
Click to expand...


yeah sure,thats why you have you your head up shady bradys ass and ignore what a cheater he is and worship him as you do only like someone sick WOULD do  and ignore how the cheaters have the refs in their pockets and make one weak  excuse after excuse for them all the time  cause you are not a pats fan,sure fake chiefs pretender.

a REAL chiefs fan would not make excuse after excuse for those criminals and would acknowledge the chiefs got robbed by the refs last year as all the real TRUE chiefs fans I have spoken to where i live all did.

I have not meant ONE chiefs fan offline who does not agree with me that the refs giftwrapped that game to the chiefs last year,thats cause THEY are TRUE chiefs fans unlike you cause THEY  dont ignore what criminals they are.

they are REAL chiefs fans as well cause they ALSO hate brady for the lying cheater he is.THEY dont kiss his ass as you sickly do.

oh and it looks like your ignore button isnt working very well for you there either.


----------



## Papageorgio

Looks like rightwinger and Grampa have gotten into rams fans head. LOL!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever fake chiefs who is really a cheatriots fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumber than I thought if you believe I would or have ever rooted for the Pat's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah sure,thats why you have you your head up shady bradys ass and ignore what a cheater he is and worship him as you do only like someone sick WOULD do  and ignore how the cheaters have the refs in their pockets and make one weak  excuse after excuse for them all the time  cause you are not a pats fan,sure fake chiefs pretender.
> 
> a REAL chiefs fan would not make excuse after excuse for those criminals and would acknowledge the chiefs got robbed by the refs last year as all the real TRUE chiefs fans I have spoken to where i live all did.
> 
> I have not meant ONE chiefs fan offline who does not agree with me that the refs giftwrapped that game to the chiefs last year,thats cause THEY are TRUE chiefs fans unlike you cause THEY  dont ignore what criminals they are.
> 
> they are REAL chiefs fans as well cause they ALSO hate brady for the lying cheater he is.THEY dont kiss his ass as you sickly do.
> 
> oh and it looks like your ignore button isnt working very well for you there either.
Click to expand...

WTF are you babbling about ya moron?

99% of my posts are about the Chiefs. 

You're a triggered moron plain and simple.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever fake chiefs who is really a cheatriots fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumber than I thought if you believe I would or have ever rooted for the Pat's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah sure,thats why you have you your head up shady bradys ass and ignore what a cheater he is and worship him as you do only like someone sick WOULD do  and ignore how the cheaters have the refs in their pockets and make one weak  excuse after excuse for them all the time  cause you are not a pats fan,sure fake chiefs pretender.
> 
> a REAL chiefs fan would not make excuse after excuse for those criminals and would acknowledge the chiefs got robbed by the refs last year as all the real TRUE chiefs fans I have spoken to where i live all did.
> 
> I have not meant ONE chiefs fan offline who does not agree with me that the refs giftwrapped that game to the chiefs last year,thats cause THEY are TRUE chiefs fans unlike you cause THEY  dont ignore what criminals they are.
> 
> they are REAL chiefs fans as well cause they ALSO hate brady for the lying cheater he is.THEY dont kiss his ass as you sickly do.
> 
> oh and it looks like your ignore button isnt working very well for you there either.
Click to expand...


i see the truth hurts the cheatriot apologists.

fake chiefs fan grampa troll cant accept facts he is a SELLOUT to TRUE chiefs fans like all the ones i know offilne who hate him and see what a fraud cheater he is cause unlike grampa troll,THEY dont have their head up bradys ass LITERALLY

whats really comical is the trolls around here like grampa and the other cheatriot apologists who make excuse after excuse for their cheating,are so stupid they SERIOUSLY think i am the ONLY one in the wolrd that thinks this about them.

sorry brady ass kissers and fans of cheaters and liars,but all these people from this message board who like me are OBJECTIVE, same as me,they DONT have their head up brady and belicheats ass and guess what,these posts were NOT made by me,as i said,they come from OBJECTIVE people at a sports message board who are are not in denial mode about them as you all are. as i said,i am alwsy preaching to the choir with them,they dont try and laugh off the truth as you all desperateyly do.

im done here,i have fed the trolls enough. I know you are all butthurt on the truth of brady and belicheat. LOL

These intelligent posters that i talk with unlike the moron cheatiot worshippers here, again are not in denial mode as clowns like grampa troll,pooper and others are. they are OBJECTIVE.


Come on ! Those guys were filming the cheer leaders, so the Patriots balls wouldn't deflate.

 

 John Smith  1 week ago
"Deflate gate" =Ideal gas law.

 Thurston Heaggan  1 week ago
True. Ain't nothing gonna happen to them. How many times do it take to get caught cheating? But you're supposed to be the best coach. Worst cheating coach.




 Dimitri O G  1 week ago
Belichick was screwing his secretary... a married woman and her husband called him out live on air during an interview. Clearly this man holds no value to morals, why should we think he wouldn't cheat in football when he cheats in life?

 

 White Ricky  1 week ago
They shouldn't be able to go to the playoffs

   

 hal chesnut  1 week ago
I have seen several videos where the commissioner admits that the NFL will script games and they have scripted patriot games. He says people like Brady and it makes people feel good to see him do well even if it takes calls in their favor!!! Makes me want to watch a game where the ref's are making fake calls!!

AND THE BEST FOR LAST

This poster mike finney below might as well be talking to grampa troll and the other brady ass kissers.
   

 Mike Finney  1 week ago
Why do you clowns keep giving them the benefit of the doubt? Seriously, for one second consider that they never stopped cheating and their legacy is that cheating. They would not have won nearly so many games without knowing what the other team was going to do because they had it on tape.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

like i said,so much of the desperate theorys by the morons at USMB in the sports scetion that worship brady as grampa troll and others do seem to think  i  am the ONLY one in the world that sees the truth what cheaters they are and how they cant win big games  without the refs n their pockets.i kinda deflated THAT theory of yours,but go on,shoot the messnger of all these others that agree with me and try and laugh off the truth and butthurt you have.

there is another one somewhere where he posted if they have to tape against the bengals,then that REALLY proves they are afraid they cant beat ANYBODY  without cheating. he then went on to say all their playoff wins and superbowls should be stripped from them. they cheat cause they know the NFL wont do anything about it,goodel as one of these guys also said,works for the owners,not the other way around.all the owners are in on it together.kraft  is just willing to take the heat to look like the bad guy,sorry the truth hurts cheatriot apologists.let the butthurt flow.

like i said before grampa troll,you might have someone check your ignore button,it sure isnt working very well obviously.


----------



## Jitss617

Bella check will force Jackson to use his brain,, and they will lose badly


His career was short lived


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Looks like rightwinger and Grampa have gotten into rams fans head. LOL!!


Not much of a head


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> Bella check will force Jackson to use his brain,, and they will lose badly
> 
> 
> His career was short lived


What is wrong with his brain?


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bella check will force Jackson to use his brain,, and they will lose badly
> 
> 
> His career was short lived
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with his brain?
Click to expand...

Low iq .. Look what Bellichk does to black QB’s shows them nothing in the first meetinf, scouts them out.. Jackson is going to throw 5 picks watch


----------



## bluzman61

Papageorgio said:


> Ravens in the AFC, Saints in the NFC.


Nice picks, this COULD easily happen.  I'd like to see Drew Brees play in another Super Bowl.


----------



## bluzman61

Papageorgio said:


> Looks like rightwinger and Grampa have gotten into rams fans head. LOL!!


Yep, he's probably just pissed that the Rams did NOT make the playoffs this season.  Too bad, they didn't DESERVE to.  And I believe RB Todd Gurley's days may be numbered.  He hasn't looked good this season.  He DOES have a good amount of rushing TD's, but I believed most of those were short runs.  I HOPE he's able to come back strong next year, I like him.


----------



## the other mike

Papageorgio said:


> I do root for the Pats...to lose. I hope someone blows them out early and we can move on to other teams. The only teams I hate worse than the Pats, are the Seahawks, Chiefs, Broncos and Chargers. This year though, I'd root for the Chiefs over the Pats.


Ravens and Chiefs would be a great AFC Championship I think
but of course New England has the #1 defense in the league, and watch out for the Texans...they can catch someone off guard if they're not ready.

Over in the NFC, Niners, Packers , Saints and Seattle with _Marshawn Lynch_ back, all looking good .

Tough call but I like the Ravens all the way.
Baltimore 38 - SF 31


----------



## bluzman61

Angelo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do root for the Pats...to lose. I hope someone blows them out early and we can move on to other teams. The only teams I hate worse than the Pats, are the Seahawks, Chiefs, Broncos and Chargers. This year though, I'd root for the Chiefs over the Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens and Chiefs would be a great AFC Championship I think
> but of course New England has the #1 defense in the league, and watch out for the Texans...they can catch someone off guard if they're not ready.
> 
> Over in the NFC, Niners, Packers , Saints and Seattle with _Marshawn Lynch_ back, all looking good .
> 
> Tough call but I like the Ravens all the way.
> Baltimore 38 - SF 31
Click to expand...

Nice prediction.  I'll go with New Orleans 34 - Baltimore 27 in the Super Bowl.  I would really like to see Drew Brees win another ring and retire on top.  He's a class act that deserves such a finish.


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> Nice prediction.  I'll go with New Orleans 34 - Baltimore 27 in the Super Bowl.  I would really like to see Drew Brees win another ring and retire on top.  He's a class act that deserves such a finish.


I don't think there's ever been such a great collection of active QB's as right now.
You can name 10 off the top of your head and the list keeps on going.....
Tom Brady
Drew Brees
Patrick Mahomes
Aaron Rodgers
Ben Roethlisberger
Eli Manning
Russell Allen
Lamar Jackson
Nick Foles
Carson Wentz
Cam Newton
Matt Ryan
Philip Rivers
Joe Flacco
Deshaun Watson....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bluzman61 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rightwinger and Grampa have gotten into rams fans head. LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he's probably just pissed that the Rams did NOT make the playoffs this season.  Too bad, they didn't DESERVE to.  And I believe RB Todd Gurley's days may be numbered.  He hasn't looked good this season.  He DOES have a good amount of rushing TD's, but I believed most of those were short runs.  I HOPE he's able to come back strong next year, I like him.
Click to expand...


still MORE denial mode from cheatiot apologists,again nice theory cheatriot apologists but no dice.the rams the way they played this year did not even deserve to be in the playoffs this year. oh and i actually used to  root FOR the cheatriots the first 5 times they went to the superbowl cause the chargers were my favorite team after the rams left LA who i always rooted AGAINST each week when they moved to stank louis so because of that i have usually been an an AFC guy and i was THRILLED they beat the rams back then but i never would have been excited as i was about it back tghen  had i known they had to cheat to win as has been documented too many times to remember.

AGAIN love how you cheatirot worshippers keep pretending i am the only one out there who thinks that about them ignoring what those other posters said i posted,oh and guess that? there are THOUSANDS just like that out there same as those guys so keep shooting the messeger thinking ii am the only one,sorry the truth hurts i am not.,love how you all act stupid as well and pretend that there are not many other former NFL players that  have said the same thing,that they can win big games without cheating.comedy gold.  i know it hurts  that you cant counter the facts same as grampa troll and pooper ihave schooled too many times to remember on this..

well you at least said ONE THING there that was intelligent,that the rams did not deserve to be there. thats really reaching saying I am upset they did not make it,i dont care if they win ,i am just OVERJOYED they are back in LA,thats a dream i have waited for the past 20 years,NEVER cared about them winning,thats just a bonus,i just wanted them back in LA charlie,so horrible theory cheatiots worshipper,  your wacked out theorys you cheatriot apologists come up with get more and more desperate in defeat all the time. with denial mode   the NFL is corrupt and all the owners want them to win.LOL


----------



## airplanemechanic

Ravens Saints.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bella check will force Jackson to use his brain,, and they will lose badly
> 
> 
> His career was short lived
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with his brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Low iq .. Look what Bellichk does to black QB’s shows them nothing in the first meetinf, scouts them out.. Jackson is going to throw 5 picks watch
Click to expand...

A hole


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do root for the Pats...to lose. I hope someone blows them out early and we can move on to other teams. The only teams I hate worse than the Pats, are the Seahawks, Chiefs, Broncos and Chargers. This year though, I'd root for the Chiefs over the Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens and Chiefs would be a great AFC Championship I think
> but of course New England has the #1 defense in the league, and watch out for the Texans...they can catch someone off guard if they're not ready.
> 
> Over in the NFC, Niners, Packers , Saints and Seattle with _Marshawn Lynch_ back, all looking good .
> 
> Tough call but I like the Ravens all the way.
> Baltimore 38 - SF 31
Click to expand...

Didn’t we already have that Super Bowl in 2013?


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Didn’t we already have that Super Bowl in 2013?


Would be a rematch you're right. The Harbaugh brothers bowl.
I totally forgot who the Ravens played - just that they had Ray Lewis
and won. And the 9ers had some dude named Colin Kaepernick.


----------



## the other mike

That's what's so amazing about the Patriots success and longevity _with the
same _coach and quarterback.

You know almost all the teams with more than one Super Bowl have done it with different coaches and quarterbacks for each era. Steelers, Cowboys, 49ers, Packers, Broncos...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t we already have that Super Bowl in 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a rematch you're right. The Harbaugh brothers bowl.
> I totally forgot who the Ravens played - just that they had Ray Lewis
> and won. And the 9ers had some dude named Colin Kaepernick.
Click to expand...


And the lights went out in the second half


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 297021



The Pats have owned the Chiefs in the playoffs in recent years
Pats are vulnerable.....
This may be the year KC beats them.


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats have owned the Chiefs in the playoffs in recent years
> Pats are vulnerable.....
> This may be the year KC beats them.
Click to expand...

The Pats have 2 distinct advantages I believe, not even counting
experience . 1) Mahomes can't be 100% after that knee injury in week 7
2) New England has the #1 defense this season by far.

The Ravens have scored over 500 points with one more to go-- no question the #1 offense and likely at home .

Gonna be really interesting to see how the playoff picture looks after tomorrow.


----------



## otto105

Rambunctious said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance...the patriots have their practice video....
Click to expand...



The Pats may have video, but they also have problems on the field. 

Baltimore and KC are better and more hungry.


----------



## otto105

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats have owned the Chiefs in the playoffs in recent years
> Pats are vulnerable.....
> This may be the year KC beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats have 2 distinct advantages I believe, not even counting
> experience . 1) Mahomes can't be 100% after that knee injury in week 7
> 2) New England has the #1 defense this season by far.
> 
> The Ravens have scored over 500 points with one more to go-- no question the #1 offense and likely at home .
> 
> Gonna be really interesting to see how the playoff picture looks after tomorrow.
Click to expand...


You can take that Pats defensive off the board after today.

Miami just took their confidence back to Miami Beach.


----------



## the other mike

otto105 said:


> You can take that Pats defensive off the board after today.
> 
> Miami just took their confidence back to Miami Beach.


That's for sure.
Buffalo lost to the Jets too .


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice prediction.  I'll go with New Orleans 34 - Baltimore 27 in the Super Bowl.  I would really like to see Drew Brees win another ring and retire on top.  He's a class act that deserves such a finish.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's ever been such a great collection of active QB's as right now.
> You can name 10 off the top of your head and the list keeps on going.....
> Tom Brady
> Drew Brees
> Patrick Mahomes
> Aaron Rodgers
> Ben Roethlisberger
> Eli Manning
> Russell Allen
> Lamar Jackson
> Nick Foles
> Carson Wentz
> Cam Newton
> Matt Ryan
> Philip Rivers
> Joe Flacco
> Deshaun Watson....
Click to expand...

Russell WILSON


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 297021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats have owned the Chiefs in the playoffs in recent years
> Pats are vulnerable.....
> This may be the year KC beats them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pats have 2 distinct advantages I believe, not even counting
> experience . 1) Mahomes can't be 100% after that knee injury in week 7
> 2) New England has the #1 defense this season by far.
> 
> The Ravens have scored over 500 points with one more to go-- no question the #1 offense and likely at home .
> 
> Gonna be really interesting to see how the playoff picture looks after tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Pats choked big time at home against lowly Miami

KC now gets first round bye


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?



  Meh....The Texans beat em so they can be had with the right match ups.
     I see the Ravens taking the whole enchilada.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens in the AFC, Saints in the NFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Choice but there is no easy path to the SB
> 
> Pats and KC in AFC
> SF, GB and Seattle in  NFC
> 
> Can all make a run
Click to expand...


   The Pats have been beaten by a lot of teams they would have crushed in years past.
I think the dynasty has run its course.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Grampa Murked U said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever fake chiefs who is really a cheatriots fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're dumber than I thought if you believe I would or have ever rooted for the Pat's.
Click to expand...


    I'll be holding my nose and cheering for em when they play the Titans.
   They beat the Texans who played with back ups and they act like they won the Superb owl.
  Cant stand their fans!!!!


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Russell WILSON


I Missed Mahomes too before my edit time ran out ...thanks.
It's hard to sneak one past you isn't it ?

At least you know it wasn't a copy/paste job.


----------



## the other mike

SF needs to win to make sure they won't have to go to GB.


----------



## bluzman61

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do root for the Pats...to lose. I hope someone blows them out early and we can move on to other teams. The only teams I hate worse than the Pats, are the Seahawks, Chiefs, Broncos and Chargers. This year though, I'd root for the Chiefs over the Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens and Chiefs would be a great AFC Championship I think
> but of course New England has the #1 defense in the league, and watch out for the Texans...they can catch someone off guard if they're not ready.
> 
> Over in the NFC, Niners, Packers , Saints and Seattle with _Marshawn Lynch_ back, all looking good .
> 
> Tough call but I like the Ravens all the way.
> Baltimore 38 - SF 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t we already have that Super Bowl in 2013?
Click to expand...

Yep, the Ravens and 49ers DID play in the 2013 Super Bowl.  And the Ravens won a close one, something like 34-31.  I believe it may have been Ray Lewis' last game.


----------



## the other mike

bluzman61 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do root for the Pats...to lose. I hope someone blows them out early and we can move on to other teams. The only teams I hate worse than the Pats, are the Seahawks, Chiefs, Broncos and Chargers. This year though, I'd root for the Chiefs over the Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens and Chiefs would be a great AFC Championship I think
> but of course New England has the #1 defense in the league, and watch out for the Texans...they can catch someone off guard if they're not ready.
> 
> Over in the NFC, Niners, Packers , Saints and Seattle with _Marshawn Lynch_ back, all looking good .
> 
> Tough call but I like the Ravens all the way.
> Baltimore 38 - SF 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn’t we already have that Super Bowl in 2013?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, the Ravens and 49ers DID play in the 2013 Super Bowl.  And the Ravens won a close one, something like 34-31.  I believe it may have been Ray Lewis' last game.
Click to expand...

It would be a rematch of the Harbaugh brothers, but Jim went to U of Michigan .


----------



## CWayne

Angelo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do root for the Pats...to lose. I hope someone blows them out early and we can move on to other teams. The only teams I hate worse than the Pats, are the Seahawks, Chiefs, Broncos and Chargers. This year though, I'd root for the Chiefs over the Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravens and Chiefs would be a great AFC Championship I think
> but of course New England has the #1 defense in the league, and watch out for the Texans...they can catch someone off guard if they're not ready.
> 
> Over in the NFC, Niners, Packers , Saints and Seattle with _Marshawn Lynch_ back, all looking good .
> 
> Tough call but I like the Ravens all the way.
> Baltimore 38 - SF 31
Click to expand...

Not this time.  I think this time around, SF wins 45 - 42

Of course, all of it is a scam as seen by the game tonight between SF and the Seachickens.

One has to ask, how is it that defending teams against the Seachix always seem to forget how to run, defend, and play skilled positions that not 30 minutes before, they played impeccably?

Just look at real football.  College and High School.  When a defense dominates, they dominate the entire game.  Sure, you can name maybe 20 games over the past 40 years where that isn't true.

But in the NFL?  It happens like clockwork.  It seems to me that the NFL favors certain teams, and they always win in exciting, close games that keep the fans coming back.


----------



## the other mike

CWayne said:


> Not this time.  I think this time around, SF wins 45 - 42


Could be.
Gotta get past these guys first though.


----------



## Papageorgio

For a top seed the 49ers look pretty shaky. The last two games it is like they can’t put a team away. Other than Wilson, the Seahawks have nothing. I don’t see the Eagles making a run, Green Bay is streaky at best. Minnesota doesn’t look good right now. Saints seem to be the team in the NFC, which surely means they will lose.

The Bills come in with a two game losing streak, Houston has no consistency, Tennessee, do you really trust Tannihill as a SB winning QB? New England uses mirrors and smokescreens and look like they couldn’t win a wheelchair race. KC has its best defense in awhile, but do you trust a coach that just falls apart in big games? The Ravens look like the best team in the AFC, which surely means they will lose.


----------



## rightwinger

My favorites to win SB right now

Baltimore
NO
KC
SF
GB
NE
Seattle


----------



## edward37

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?



Baltimore or Frisco    Take it to the bank


----------



## edward37

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore looks like a beast
> 
> Chiefs still have to beat the Pats in the playoffs, something they haven’t been able to do
Click to expand...

Pats with their 1 good receiver  aren't going all the way   No way


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore looks like a beast
> 
> Chiefs still have to beat the Pats in the playoffs, something they haven’t been able to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pats with their 1 good receiver  aren't going all the way   No way
Click to expand...

Didn't he go out with an injury yesterday?


----------



## edward37

Grampa Murked U said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore looks like a beast
> 
> Chiefs still have to beat the Pats in the playoffs, something they haven’t been able to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pats with their 1 good receiver  aren't going all the way   No way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he go out with an injury yesterday?
Click to expand...

I wasn't paying attention  BUT if he's out  Pats might go out in first game they play


----------



## rightwinger

edward37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore looks like a beast
> 
> Chiefs still have to beat the Pats in the playoffs, something they haven’t been able to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pats with their 1 good receiver  aren't going all the way   No way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he go out with an injury yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't paying attention  BUT if he's out  Pats might go out in first game they play
Click to expand...

I think they will beat Tennessee 
Next round against KC or Baltimore on the road, I don’t think so


----------



## edward37

rightwinger said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore looks like a beast
> 
> Chiefs still have to beat the Pats in the playoffs, something they haven’t been able to do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pats with their 1 good receiver  aren't going all the way   No way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't he go out with an injury yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't paying attention  BUT if he's out  Pats might go out in first game they play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they will beat Tennessee
> Next round against KC or Baltimore on the road, I don’t think so
Click to expand...

IF Edleman is out IMHO Tenn beats them


----------



## the other mike

edward37 said:


> IF Edleman is out IMHO Tenn beats them


You should stick to politics.
Then you can at least blame your lameness on being a Democrat.


----------



## edward37

Angelo said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF Edleman is out IMHO Tenn beats them
> 
> 
> 
> You should stick to politics.
> Then you can at least blame your lameness on being a Democrat.
Click to expand...

Lameness?? Who's more lame than the moron in the WH and his supporters  ?  Please give us your FB picks  I'd make money betting against a dunce who's usually wrong


----------



## dblack

The Chiefs haven't really been firing on all cylinders this year. I don't know whether it's because of injuries, or the other teams are just getting wise to Reid/Mahomes' bag of tricks, but they haven't really been steamrolling teams like they did last year. On the bright side, their defense has stepped up, and they're still winning.

I've really enjoyed watching Mahomes when he's in the groove. If they can get back there, and chain a few good games together, they could win it all.


----------



## edward37

dblack said:


> The Chiefs haven't really been firing on all cylinders this year. I don't know whether it's because of injuries, or the other teams are just getting wise to Reid/Mahomes' bag of tricks, but they haven't really been steamrolling teams like they did last year. On the bright side, their defense has stepped up, and they're still winning.
> 
> I've really enjoyed watching Mahomes when he's in the groove. If they can get back there, and chain a few good games together, they could win it all.


Speaking of QB's  The Raven QB has folks talking   He could get to the SB


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Super Bowl 54 odds: Ravens, Chiefs are title favorites as 2020 NFL playoffs begin


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Grampa Murked U said:


> Super Bowl 54 odds: Ravens, Chiefs are title favorites as 2020 NFL playoffs begin


So much for that prediction lol


----------



## TNHarley

The ravens got demolished last night. I couldnt believe it!


----------



## the other mike

You knew it would be cold in Green Bay tonight, but ....
game time temperature in Kansas City *24° *F*.*


----------



## rightwinger

Angelo said:


> You knew it would be cold in Green Bay tonight, but ....
> game time temperature in Kansas City *24° *F*.*


24 is not cold if you are running around
With Under Armor they will hardly feel it


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> The ravens got demolished last night. I couldnt believe it!


They deserved it
They didn’t show up


----------



## SmokeALib

Andy Reid has a history of winning after a bye. So we'll see. My main concern is losing Thornhill, and maybe Chris Jones. That hurts an already sketchy defense. T Suggs will have to play like he's 10 years younger for this D to hold up. And if Kelce can't go, it's anybody's game.


----------



## the other mike

rightwinger said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You knew it would be cold in Green Bay tonight, but ....
> game time temperature in Kansas City *24° *F*.*
> 
> 
> 
> 24 is not cold if you are running around
> With Under Armor they will hardly feel it
Click to expand...

Yeah I grew up snow-skiing in upstate NY every year
so I kinda know what cold is. Don't let my Arkansas tag mislead you.


----------



## edward37

Grampa Murked U said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl 54 odds: Ravens, Chiefs are title favorites as 2020 NFL playoffs begin
> 
> 
> 
> So much for that prediction lol
Click to expand...

I'm already 0-2 and the guy I play with gave me Seattle and Houston today  Things don't look good


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiefs haven't really been firing on all cylinders this year. I don't know whether it's because of injuries, or the other teams are just getting wise to Reid/Mahomes' bag of tricks, but they haven't really been steamrolling teams like they did last year. On the bright side, their defense has stepped up, and they're still winning.
> 
> I've really enjoyed watching Mahomes when he's in the groove. If they can get back there, and chain a few good games together, they could win it all.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of QB's  The Raven QB has folks talking   He could get to the SB
Click to expand...

Maybe next year


----------



## Pogo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?



I'm in favor of Andy Reid success.


----------



## SmokeALib

It's actually suppose to warm up as the game rolls on into the 40's.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl 54 odds: Ravens, Chiefs are title favorites as 2020 NFL playoffs begin
> 
> 
> 
> So much for that prediction lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already 0-2 and the guy I play with gave me Seattle and Houston today  Things don't look good
Click to expand...

I'm 1-1


----------



## edward37

Grampa Murked U said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl 54 odds: Ravens, Chiefs are title favorites as 2020 NFL playoffs begin
> 
> 
> 
> So much for that prediction lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already 0-2 and the guy I play with gave me Seattle and Houston today  Things don't look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 1-1
Click to expand...

Who do you like today  ,,,using the points?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

edward37 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super Bowl 54 odds: Ravens, Chiefs are title favorites as 2020 NFL playoffs begin
> 
> 
> 
> So much for that prediction lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already 0-2 and the guy I play with gave me Seattle and Houston today  Things don't look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 1-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you like today  ,,,using the points?
Click to expand...

I'm taking the Chiefs & Seattle 

Just straight picks


----------



## dblack

Talk about digging a hole.


----------



## Jitss617

Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !


??????


----------



## dblack

Wouldn't have bet on that 30 minutes ago.


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !


Troll


----------



## Jitss617

rightwinger said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
Click to expand...

I don’t ask you to stop being a woman, don’t ask me to stop being a man


----------



## dblack

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t ask you to stop being a woman, don’t ask me to stop being a man
Click to expand...


LOL - racism is SO manly!


----------



## Jitss617

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t ask you to stop being a woman, don’t ask me to stop being a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - racism is SO manly!
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## HappyJoy

Jitss617 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t ask you to stop being a woman, don’t ask me to stop being a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - racism is SO manly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
Click to expand...


You are a pussy but aside from that you don't seem to know who Kansas City's QB is. Not that it matters, let people enjoy the fucking game without the bullshit.


----------



## dblack

HappyJoy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t ask you to stop being a woman, don’t ask me to stop being a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - racism is SO manly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a pussy but aside from that you don't seem to know who Kansas City's QB is. Not that it matters, let people enjoy the fucking game without the bullshit.
Click to expand...


The QB for the Chiefs. And his dad.


----------



## Jitss617

dblack said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t ask you to stop being a woman, don’t ask me to stop being a man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - racism is SO manly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a pussy but aside from that you don't seem to know who Kansas City's QB is. Not that it matters, let people enjoy the fucking game without the bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The QB for the Chiefs. And his dad.
Click to expand...

Moms genes must be strong


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Can we stop shitting in the thread?


----------



## HappyJoy

I don't think the Titans are going to hold up well to this.


----------



## bluzman61

It sure looks like the Chiefs will be in the Super Bowl.  They have to figure out how to keep Titans' RB Henry from having an explosive game.  If they do this and keep him under 100 yds. rushing, they WILL advance to the Super Bowl.


----------



## HappyJoy

bluzman61 said:


> It sure looks like the Chiefs will be in the Super Bowl.  They have to figure out how to keep Titans' RB Henry from having an explosive game.  If they do this and keep him under 100 yds. rushing, they WILL advance to the Super Bowl.



I'm wondering if the Titans can keep up. They are going to need more than just a running game to win and their defense isn't that great against the pass.


----------



## dblack




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

"What would you say to that fan?"


----------



## TNHarley

Chiefs didnt show up till 2nd period and still smoked em. What a come back!


----------



## TNHarley

GB and 49ers will be a good game. So will titans and chiefs.  Will be a good super bowl.
Gonna be a good college Championship too


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Mike Williams 50-yard Reception Catch (half-speed) GIF by Unsurprised | Gfycat

Go Tennessee !!


----------



## rightwinger

Jitss617 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another white QB super bowl! When will they learn !
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t ask you to stop being a woman, don’t ask me to stop being a man
Click to expand...

More Troll


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> Chiefs didnt show up till 2nd period and still smoked em. What a come back!


Never saw the first two quarters like that

One for the books


----------



## karpenter

22lcidw said:
			
		

> We do not want to admit it but there are championships or the road to the championship won on a little luck in close games. Several years ago he even made a statement to that effect. A call or a non call. A play or non play. A good bounce of the ball or bad bounce. A competent play or a bonehead play. He has seen the worse of each.


Kicking Away A Do Or Die Overtime Coin Toss
Is None Of The Above


----------



## toobfreak

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?




KC will be favored to win next week, so all the pressure will be on them again.  They'll find the Titans quite a different team to handle than Texas.  The Titans won't ever let the Chiefs get into the same rhythm and it appears that without Mahomes, they don't seem to have any running game neither.


----------



## Zorro!




----------



## dblack

toobfreak said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC will be favored to win next week, so all the pressure will be on them again.  They'll find the Titans quite a different team to handle than Texas.  The Titans won't ever let the Chiefs get into the same rhythm and it appears that without Mahomes, they don't seem to have any running game neither.
Click to expand...

They'll have to figure out a way to stop Henry. If a team can run and get three yards _every_ play, they win.


----------



## mudwhistle

Grampa Murked U said:


> Last year yall said our defense sucked. You weren't wrong. This year our defense is far better and we still have Mahomes driving the party bus.
> Their are obviously teams with better records BUT our offense has proven they can rise to the occasion at any time.
> 
> Will this be the year? I sure as fuck hope so but what say you?


Then again....the Titans could just possibly kick their butts and send them home. 
KC could win today....but lose in the Super Bowl. 
I think that whomever wins in this game will win the Super Bowl.


----------



## rightwinger

Looking good for a Chiefs Super Bowl

First in 50 years


----------



## Theowl32

Rather simple bet today.

The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.


----------



## dblack

Theowl32 said:


> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.



Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's about 12 degrees outside but....


----------



## Theowl32

dblack said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
Click to expand...

No 

For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.

Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.

The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.

Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.


----------



## Theowl32

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's about 12 degrees outside but....
> 
> View attachment 301263


That still won't work. Only cheap scotch will work or a quart of red wine.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.
> 
> Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.
> 
> The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.
> 
> Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.
Click to expand...

Last week we were down by 24 and then won by 20+. That is the first time in post season that has ever happened. 
If we win it will be on the backs of our players not the refs


----------



## Theowl32

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 301264


Photo of Len Dawson sucking on a heater at half time of Super Bowl I

Google Image Result for https://i.etsystatic.com/13037325/r/il/e06df3/1869486205/il_570xN.1869486205_9r5q.jpg


----------



## Theowl32

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.
> 
> Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.
> 
> The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.
> 
> Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last week we were down by 24 and then won by 20+. That is the first time in post season that has ever happened.
> If we win it will be on the backs of our players not the refs
Click to expand...

If the game is close at the crucial time predicting crucial penalties or penalty called against the Titans.

Could be close.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.
> 
> Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.
> 
> The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.
> 
> Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last week we were down by 24 and then won by 20+. That is the first time in post season that has ever happened.
> If we win it will be on the backs of our players not the refs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the game is close at the crucial time predicting crucial penalties or penalty called against the Titans.
> 
> Could be close.
Click to expand...

If we contain the run it wont be close


----------



## dblack

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.
> 
> Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.
> 
> The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.
> 
> Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last week we were down by 24 and then won by 20+. That is the first time in post season that has ever happened.
> If we win it will be on the backs of our players not the refs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the game is close at the crucial time predicting crucial penalties or penalty called against the Titans.
> 
> Could be close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we contain the run it wont be close
Click to expand...


Agree. But that's a big "if".


----------



## Theowl32

Grampa Murked U said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.
> 
> Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.
> 
> The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.
> 
> Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last week we were down by 24 and then won by 20+. That is the first time in post season that has ever happened.
> If we win it will be on the backs of our players not the refs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the game is close at the crucial time predicting crucial penalties or penalty called against the Titans.
> 
> Could be close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we contain the run it wont be close
Click to expand...

That is a bigger if than you may think. The Titans with Tannehill will (guaranteed) start out with play action. That Brown WR and their TEs have been quite instrumental. 

You are right though. IF they stop Henry. He ran for 188 yards against the Chiefs earlier this year.

Won't be easy imo.


----------



## dblack

Theowl32 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather simple bet today.
> 
> The Titans will have a half dozen more penalties than the Chiefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.
> 
> Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.
> 
> The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.
> 
> Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. The media love Mahomes, no doubt, but they also love an underdog. In any case, I doubt seriously that the refs are implementing their agenda.


----------



## dblack

dblack said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doubting the impartiality of the refs, or the ability of the Titans to play by the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> For the NFL desperately wanting a Mahomes in the SB.
> 
> Like how when the Pats played the Jags a few years ago in the AFC Championship game. They were the only team in NFL history to have over 40 pass attempts without one holding penalty. However the Jags and the unmarketable Bortles were called for a half dozen penalties including two crucial penalties on the Pats big drive.
> 
> The league DOES NOT want the Titans in there. They would love to have the State Farm guys repeat of SB i Chiefs and Packers.
> 
> Trust that and the league more often than not get their most MARKETABLE QBS in the BIG GAME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last week we were down by 24 and then won by 20+. That is the first time in post season that has ever happened.
> If we win it will be on the backs of our players not the refs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the game is close at the crucial time predicting crucial penalties or penalty called against the Titans.
> 
> Could be close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we contain the run it wont be close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree. But that's a big "if".
Click to expand...


That said, if the Chiefs offense is functioning, they only need to stop them a couple of times.


----------



## Theowl32

Westher conditions today according to the weather channel 

-7 degree wind chill at kickoff. 

That does not favor a passing offense.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> Westher conditions today according to the weather channel
> 
> -7 degree wind chill at kickoff.
> 
> That does not favor a passing offense.


It isn't that cold and I'm 10 minutes from the stadium.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

FINALLY a defensive stop.


----------



## rightwinger

Theowl32 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301264
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Len Dawson sucking on a heater at half time of Super Bowl I
> 
> Google Image Result for https://i.etsystatic.com/13037325/r/il/e06df3/1869486205/il_570xN.1869486205_9r5q.jpg
Click to expand...

Drinking a Fresca is disgusting


----------



## rightwinger

Great run by Mahomes

Turned a sack into a 30 yd TD


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> Great run by Mahomes
> 
> Turned a sack into a 30 yd TD


Kid is incredible


----------



## dblack

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great run by Mahomes
> 
> Turned a sack into a 30 yd TD
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is incredible
Click to expand...


Tell me about it. After the late nineties, I'd pretty much given up on cheering for the Chiefs. But Mahomes has sucked me back in. Even if they don't win today, he's going to be around for awhile, and he's a blast to watch.


----------



## CWayne

It has been a good game so far.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CWayne said:


> It has been a good game so far.


It has been. I just look forward to the day we actually show up for the first quarters...

Achieve that and we never lose


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dblack said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great run by Mahomes
> 
> Turned a sack into a 30 yd TD
> 
> 
> 
> Kid is incredible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. After the late nineties, I'd pretty much given up on cheering for the Chiefs. But Mahomes has sucked me back in. Even if they don't win today, he's going to be around for awhile, and he's a blast to watch.
Click to expand...

Martyball was brutal but never amounted to anything because we always opted to play the shitty starter quarterbacks instead of our stellar back ups. The excuse always pissed me off. "We're paying them so they're gonna play" terrible logic


----------



## CWayne

If KC scores this possession, the game is over.


----------



## CWayne

Game over.


----------



## rightwinger

Congrats to the Chiefs

They earned it


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Congratulations Kansas City.  You deserve the Super Bowl!


----------



## rightwinger

50 years since their last Super Bowl appearance for the Chiefs

Good to see them back


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now


----------



## Lastamender

I bet on Minnesota and the Chiefs won. Superbowl IV


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Superbowl motherfuckersssssssssss!


----------



## Pogo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Superbowl motherfuckersssssssssss!



That's literally what they should call the event.

Congrats then.  Good luck and all hail Andy Reid.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Waited my entire life to have my home team in the biggest game of the year.

AWESOME!


----------



## Theowl32

Where's Len Dawson? Is doing ok?


----------



## dblack

Pogo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superbowl motherfuckersssssssssss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's literally what they should call the event.
> 
> Congrats then.  Good luck and all hail Andy Reid.
Click to expand...


It's funny. I grew up in KC, but I spent ten years in Philly, where they did nothing but bitch about Andy Reid.


----------



## Pogo

dblack said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superbowl motherfuckersssssssssss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's literally what they should call the event.
> 
> Congrats then.  Good luck and all hail Andy Reid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny. I grew up in KC, but I spent ten years in Philly, where they did nothing but bitch about Andy Reid.
Click to expand...


You must have been listening to Angelo Whatzisname.  Or that scumbag Howard Eskin.  They're trolls.


----------



## dblack

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superbowl motherfuckersssssssssss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's literally what they should call the event.
> 
> Congrats then.  Good luck and all hail Andy Reid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny. I grew up in KC, but I spent ten years in Philly, where they did nothing but bitch about Andy Reid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have been listening to Angelo Whatzisname.  Or that scumbag Howard Eskin.  They're trolls.
Click to expand...


Don't recognize either name. But I didn't really follow the sport then, just going by the water cooler conversation.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

YOU GOTTA FIGHT, FOR YOUR RIGHT, TO PARTY: Kelce


----------



## Desperado

KC won now if Green Bay wins the big winner will be State Farm with the 2 Super Bowl QB's in their commercials


----------



## Desperado

Grampa Murked U said:


> YOU GOTTA FIGHT, FOR YOUR RIGHT, TO PARTY: Kelce


I wondered who that ass hat was


----------



## dblack

Desperado said:


> KC won now if Green Bay wins the big winner will be State Farm with the 2 Super Bowl QB's in their commercials



It would also be a rematch of the very first Superbowl!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dblack said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> KC won now if Green Bay wins the big winner will be State Farm with the 2 Super Bowl QB's in their commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also be a rematch of the very first Superbowl!
Click to expand...

I want San fransisco. Then we can put to bed the debate. What wins Championships, a defense or an offense


----------



## james bond

Grampa Murked U said:


> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now



Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.  

Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.


----------



## dblack

Grampa Murked U said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> KC won now if Green Bay wins the big winner will be State Farm with the 2 Super Bowl QB's in their commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also be a rematch of the very first Superbowl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want San fransisco. Then we can put to bed the debate. What wins Championships, a defense or an offense
Click to expand...


Agreed, but sentimentally I still want to see the rematch. I actually have vague memories of the first go around (I was three), but most especially of my very own Chiefs mug, with Lennie Dawson's picture on it, that I got from the local IHOP.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

james bond said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
Click to expand...

I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.


----------



## bluzman61

Kudos to the Chiefs on advancing to the Super Bowl.  They defeated a VERY hot team in the Titans today.  And most importantly they held Henry to 69 yds. rushing.  If the Packers win tonight, I'll take the Chiefs by 10 in the Super Bowl.  If the 49ers win tonight, I'll take THEM by 10 in the Super Bowl.  I would LIKE to see the 49ers win.  And being a Bears fan since the early 1970's, the Packers are my least favorite team.  Go Niners!


----------



## dblack

Grampa Murked U said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
Click to expand...


It's funny, I'm out here in Denver now, and the one person Mahomes most reminds me of is Elway. All those times he'd be up against the Chiefs, and down by 14 points in the 4th quarter - and then just kind of smile and you knew it was over...


----------



## rightwinger

dblack said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> KC won now if Green Bay wins the big winner will be State Farm with the 2 Super Bowl QB's in their commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also be a rematch of the very first Superbowl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want San fransisco. Then we can put to bed the debate. What wins Championships, a defense or an offense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed, but sentimentally I still want to see the rematch. I actually have vague memories of the first go around (I was three), but most especially of my very own Chiefs mug, with Lennie Dawson's picture on it, that I got from the local IHOP.
Click to expand...

I remember that game

The Vikings were big favorites and the Chiefs crushed them


----------



## Pogo

dblack said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superbowl motherfuckersssssssssss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's literally what they should call the event.
> 
> Congrats then.  Good luck and all hail Andy Reid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny. I grew up in KC, but I spent ten years in Philly, where they did nothing but bitch about Andy Reid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have been listening to Angelo Whatzisname.  Or that scumbag Howard Eskin.  They're trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't recognize either name. But I didn't really follow the sport then, just going by the water cooler conversation.
Click to expand...


So one time I'm listening to the Iggles post-game show, Ron Jaworski hosting from a sports bar.  At one point Jaws says, "Hey folks, Howard Eskin is calling in".  Because of course he was, Howard can't stand not being the center of attention.

After the immediate boos Jaworski pauses and holds the mic up so the radio audience can hear the chant:

"ASSSSS .... HOOOLE! 
"ASSSSS .... HOOOLE! 
"ASSSSS .... HOOOLE! 

It was SO Philadelphia.

I bet Andy Reid's got some Howard Eskin stories.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dblack said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, I'm out here in Denver now, and the one person Mahomes most reminds me of is Elway. All those times he'd be up against the Chiefs, and down by 14 points in the 4th quarter - and then just kind of smile and you knew it was over...
Click to expand...

I am from Denver. Born at Fort Carson. Spent most of my adult life between KC & Woodland Park


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> KC won now if Green Bay wins the big winner will be State Farm with the 2 Super Bowl QB's in their commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also be a rematch of the very first Superbowl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want San fransisco. Then we can put to bed the debate. What wins Championships, a defense or an offense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed, but sentimentally I still want to see the rematch. I actually have vague memories of the first go around (I was three), but most especially of my very own Chiefs mug, with Lennie Dawson's picture on it, that I got from the local IHOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember that game
> 
> The Vikings were big favorites and the Chiefs crushed them
Click to expand...

Fran choked.


----------



## Rocko

I just put $200 on draft kings for the chiefs to win the super bowl. I’m giving 1.5, which is essentially a pick em. As much as I hate the chiefs and tyrke Hill, I’ll know I’ll be watching the game, and imo this is a mismatch. If the chiefs held Henry in check, I don’t see why they’re going to have a problem with San Frans’ rushing attack. 35-10 chiefs. And no San Fran doesn’t have the best defensive in the NFL.


----------



## Rocko

Mahomes eats zone coverages up for breakfast


----------



## Theowl32

Rocko said:


> Mahomes eats zone coverages up for breakfast


He sure doesn't appear to have any weaknesses. That's for sure. I guess the cliche of the 4 pass rushers. 

If they can apply consistent pressure, maybe. They may be able to contain him. I don't think so though.


----------



## Rocko

Theowl32 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes eats zone coverages up for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> He sure doesn't appear to have any weaknesses. That's for sure. I guess the cliche of the 4 pass rushers.
> 
> If they can apply consistent pressure, maybe. They may be able to contain him. I don't think so though.
Click to expand...


San Fran has a good defensive line, but then again so did Houston. Mahomes put up like 7 straight TDs against them. Honestly, I don’t think it’s going to be close


----------



## toobfreak

AMAZING that so many are picking the Missouri Chieftains to win!  Might I point out:


The Titans were spent.  Their offense was mainly centered around ONE GUY, Henry, and he was simply used up, having pounded the ball down the Patriots and the Ravens throats all day without a week off to rest.  They tanked by halftime, out of gas.  The Chiefs are great, but 80% of their offense is likewise centered around ONE GUY!  Little Pat Mahomes!  Who is one hard tackle away from getting a ride to the lockerroom.  Without him, the Chiefs are sunk.  Mahomes is 70% of their running game and 90% of their passing game!  Pat is the fizzle in their soda.

The Packers are no pushover.  They just couldn't get their offense off the ground because SF defense was all over them like a wet blanket.  I just re-watched the game and San Fran was amazing.  Meantime, on their offense, Garoppolo is a very good and capable QB, their running game is so strong that Green Bay couldn't even slow them down, they ran through the Packers like crap through a goose, and they have great receivers.  SF has it just about everywhere, a well-rounded team.  Unlike KC, there is no one single player on SF they absolutely DEPEND on.
San Fran isn't going to let KC catch the ball.  SF isn't going to let KC run like they have.  It all comes down to YAC yards, and San Fran has enormous yards after the catch.  Mahomes is going to see pressure like he's never seen before, make mistakes, and get beaten down when he tries to run it himself in desperation.  Keep in mind, Mahomes has been great running the ball, but he's a QB!  He isn't running the ball because he wants to, he's doing it because he HAS TO, he can't find anyone open.  I'm an AFC guy, but I gotta tell all you folks betting on KC, you are throwing your money away.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes eats zone coverages up for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> He sure doesn't appear to have any weaknesses. That's for sure. I guess the cliche of the 4 pass rushers.
> 
> If they can apply consistent pressure, maybe. They may be able to contain him. I don't think so though.
Click to expand...

The kid can scramble like an egg.


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> KC won now if Green Bay wins the big winner will be State Farm with the 2 Super Bowl QB's in their commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also be a rematch of the very first Superbowl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want San fransisco. Then we can put to bed the debate. What wins Championships, a defense or an offense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed, but sentimentally I still want to see the rematch. I actually have vague memories of the first go around (I was three), but most especially of my very own Chiefs mug, with Lennie Dawson's picture on it, that I got from the local IHOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember that game
> 
> The Vikings were big favorites and the Chiefs crushed them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fran choked.
Click to expand...

That was Joe Kapp


----------



## Slade3200

Rocko said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes eats zone coverages up for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> He sure doesn't appear to have any weaknesses. That's for sure. I guess the cliche of the 4 pass rushers.
> 
> If they can apply consistent pressure, maybe. They may be able to contain him. I don't think so though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Fran has a good defensive line, but then again so did Houston. Mahomes put up like 7 straight TDs against them. Honestly, I don’t think it’s going to be close
Click to expand...

You think Houston's defense is comparable to the Niners?! Man, you haven’t been paying attention


----------



## Slade3200

Grampa Murked U said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
Click to expand...

I grew up watching Montana and Rice tear it up in candlestick... what a great combo... young did a fine job following up after Montana but after Young it’s been a long and tough road being a Niners fan. This years break out is much needed... it’s actually fun to be a Niners fan again, they have a complete organization that we can be proud of.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would also be a rematch of the very first Superbowl!
> 
> 
> 
> I want San fransisco. Then we can put to bed the debate. What wins Championships, a defense or an offense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed, but sentimentally I still want to see the rematch. I actually have vague memories of the first go around (I was three), but most especially of my very own Chiefs mug, with Lennie Dawson's picture on it, that I got from the local IHOP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember that game
> 
> The Vikings were big favorites and the Chiefs crushed them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fran choked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was Joe Kapp
Click to expand...

My mistake. Joe choked.


----------



## MarathonMike

Looks like the opening line has the Chiefs as a 1 1/2 point favorite and an over/under of 52. I would have to give the edge to the 49ers because of their running game. Mahomes is amazing but with Super bowl pressure I'd go with the strong running team. I also think the total will be higher than 52.


----------



## Rocko

Slade3200 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes eats zone coverages up for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> He sure doesn't appear to have any weaknesses. That's for sure. I guess the cliche of the 4 pass rushers.
> 
> If they can apply consistent pressure, maybe. They may be able to contain him. I don't think so though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Fran has a good defensive line, but then again so did Houston. Mahomes put up like 7 straight TDs against them. Honestly, I don’t think it’s going to be close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Houston's defense is comparable to the Niners?! Man, you haven’t been paying attention
Click to expand...


okay, when I’m wrong I admit it. Houston has some good players on D, especially their line, so I thought their defense would be ranked higher. San Frank was the second ranked defense in the league. Houston was the 28th.


----------



## SmokeALib

Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.


----------



## yidnar

SmokeALib said:


> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.


Mahomes is a phenom no doubt about it ! and his has many weapons to utilize not to mention  one of the best tight ends in football  Kelce and one of the fastest and human beings on the planet for a  wide receiver  Hill !


----------



## yidnar

SmokeALib said:


> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.


the most important thing for Mahomes is to play this game as any other game and not get nervous and make bad decisions ! if he keeps his cool and dosnt get intimidated by the fact that he is a young quarterback playing in the Superbowl then the 49rs are going to have one heck of a fight on their hands !


----------



## SmokeALib

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up watching Montana and Rice tear it up in candlestick... what a great combo... young did a fine job following up after Montana but after Young it’s been a long and tough road being a Niners fan. This years break out is much needed... it’s actually fun to be a Niners fan again, they have a complete organization that we can be proud of.
Click to expand...

Their head coach is a punk. He was OC in Atlanta when Brady came back on their ass after 28 zip in Superbowl a couple years ago. Chiefs win huge.


----------



## yidnar

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up watching Montana and Rice tear it up in candlestick... what a great combo... young did a fine job following up after Montana but after Young it’s been a long and tough road being a Niners fan. This years break out is much needed... it’s actually fun to be a Niners fan again, they have a complete organization that we can be proud of.
Click to expand...

Montana would have 6 or 7 superbowl rings if he hadnt been injured by a late hit !


----------



## SmokeALib

yidnar said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.
> 
> 
> 
> the most important thing for Mahomes is to play this game as any other game and not get nervous and make bad decisions ! if he keeps his cool and dosnt get intimidated by the fact that he is a young quarterback playing in the Superbowl then the 49rs are going to have one heck of a fight on their hands !
Click to expand...

Just play street football and Chiefs walk away bigly.


----------



## Slade3200

Rocko said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes eats zone coverages up for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> He sure doesn't appear to have any weaknesses. That's for sure. I guess the cliche of the 4 pass rushers.
> 
> If they can apply consistent pressure, maybe. They may be able to contain him. I don't think so though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Fran has a good defensive line, but then again so did Houston. Mahomes put up like 7 straight TDs against them. Honestly, I don’t think it’s going to be close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Houston's defense is comparable to the Niners?! Man, you haven’t been paying attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> okay, when I’m wrong I admit it. Houston has some good players on D, especially their line, so I thought their defense would be ranked higher. San Frank was the second ranked defense in the league. Houston was the 28th.
Click to expand...

Appreciate the honesty... it’s much more enjoyable talking sports with you than it is politics  too bad we can’t just look up political issues like sports stats... there’s a right and wrong answer for everything in politics


----------



## Slade3200

SmokeALib said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up watching Montana and Rice tear it up in candlestick... what a great combo... young did a fine job following up after Montana but after Young it’s been a long and tough road being a Niners fan. This years break out is much needed... it’s actually fun to be a Niners fan again, they have a complete organization that we can be proud of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their head coach is a punk. He was OC in Atlanta when Brady came back on their ass after 28 zip in Superbowl a couple years ago. Chiefs win huge.
Click to expand...

wanna bet? Loser has to change their avatar to the losers logo for a month.


----------



## yidnar

MarathonMike said:


> Looks like the opening line has the Chiefs as a 1 1/2 point favorite and an over/under of 52. I would have to give the edge to the 49ers because of their running game. Mahomes is amazing but with Super bowl pressure I'd go with the strong running team. I also think the total will be higher than 52.


the Chiefs are very very explosive on offence ! and they have a pretty good defense and if Suggs is able to cause havoc then they will have a good chance but they can not they can not get 20pnts behind early ! if the Chiefs keep it close for the first 2 quarters i like their chances !


----------



## Rocko

yidnar said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.
> 
> 
> 
> the most important thing for Mahomes is to play this game as any other game and not get nervous and make bad decisions ! if he keeps his cool and dosnt get intimidated by the fact that he is a young quarterback playing in the Superbowl then the 49rs are going to have one heck of a fight on their hands !
Click to expand...


mahomes can’t get caught up in the moment. Truthfully, I’m not a chiefs fan, so I hope I’m wrong, but I think this will be one super bowl win of many in Mahomes’s career. Will see what happens with their offense once the chiefs have to pay him, but I foresee them being a problem for years to come.


----------



## yidnar

Rocko said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.
> 
> 
> 
> the most important thing for Mahomes is to play this game as any other game and not get nervous and make bad decisions ! if he keeps his cool and dosnt get intimidated by the fact that he is a young quarterback playing in the Superbowl then the 49rs are going to have one heck of a fight on their hands !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mahomes can’t get caught up in the moment. Truthfully, I’m not a chiefs fan, so I hope I’m wrong, but I think this will be one super bowl win of many in Mahomes’s career. Will see what happens with their offense once the chiefs have to pay him, but I foresee them being a problem for years to come.
Click to expand...

i agree any fan of pro football should watch this kid play weather they are a Chiefs fan or not because he is one in a million ! the things he can do with a football is unbelievable !


----------



## MarathonMike

The 49er offensive line reminds me of the old Hogs of the Redskins. They made a converted special teams player look like Walter Payton at running back.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Slade3200 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My neighborhood is going crazy with fireworks right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up watching Montana and Rice tear it up in candlestick... what a great combo... young did a fine job following up after Montana but after Young it’s been a long and tough road being a Niners fan. This years break out is much needed... it’s actually fun to be a Niners fan again, they have a complete organization that we can be proud of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their head coach is a punk. He was OC in Atlanta when Brady came back on their ass after 28 zip in Superbowl a couple years ago. Chiefs win huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wanna bet? Loser has to change their avatar to the losers logo for a month.
Click to expand...

A month? Thought it was a couple weeks? At this rate it'll be a year by the Superbowl lol


----------



## rightwinger

yidnar said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.
> 
> 
> 
> the most important thing for Mahomes is to play this game as any other game and not get nervous and make bad decisions ! if he keeps his cool and dosnt get intimidated by the fact that he is a young quarterback playing in the Superbowl then the 49rs are going to have one heck of a fight on their hands !
Click to expand...

Last two games the Chiefs got off to a slow start and spotted double digit leads. 

They can’t keep playing from behind. SF has a good defense


----------



## SmokeALib

rightwinger said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.
> 
> 
> 
> the most important thing for Mahomes is to play this game as any other game and not get nervous and make bad decisions ! if he keeps his cool and dosnt get intimidated by the fact that he is a young quarterback playing in the Superbowl then the 49rs are going to have one heck of a fight on their hands !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last two games the Chiefs got off to a slow start and spotted double digit leads.
> 
> They can’t keep playing from behind. SF has a good defense
Click to expand...

Mahomes laughs at good defense's.


----------



## rightwinger

SmokeALib said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes is the difference in this game. The guy is a once in a generation athlete. I don't give a shit what Dion Sanders thinks. Chiefs win easy.
> 
> 
> 
> the most important thing for Mahomes is to play this game as any other game and not get nervous and make bad decisions ! if he keeps his cool and dosnt get intimidated by the fact that he is a young quarterback playing in the Superbowl then the 49rs are going to have one heck of a fight on their hands !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last two games the Chiefs got off to a slow start and spotted double digit leads.
> 
> They can’t keep playing from behind. SF has a good defense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mahomes laughs at good defense's.
Click to expand...

Spotting teams two scores is not a good strategy


----------



## Slade3200

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the Chiefs!   They continue to look like the team to beat and the favorites to win it all.  They just have too many offensive weapons and their line is excellent.  The defense is pretty good.  I just hope my 49ers can beat Green Bay and then give the Chiefs a run for their money.
> 
> Do you really want to see Green Bay play in some sunny stadium in Miami even though it's called Hard Rock Stadium.  It has nothing to do with prison terminology haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I am an old school niners fan. None better than Montana/Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up watching Montana and Rice tear it up in candlestick... what a great combo... young did a fine job following up after Montana but after Young it’s been a long and tough road being a Niners fan. This years break out is much needed... it’s actually fun to be a Niners fan again, they have a complete organization that we can be proud of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their head coach is a punk. He was OC in Atlanta when Brady came back on their ass after 28 zip in Superbowl a couple years ago. Chiefs win huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wanna bet? Loser has to change their avatar to the losers logo for a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A month? Thought it was a couple weeks? At this rate it'll be a year by the Superbowl lol
Click to expand...

Logo for life!


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Slade3200

progressive hunter said:


>


Great story. Class act


----------



## progressive hunter

Slade3200 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great story. Class act
Click to expand...



its as much about us people here in KC than it is about him,,,


----------



## Rocko

I got Miami-2.5 against Orlando tonight
I got the Chiefs -2.5 against San Fran

win or lose after these 2 bets I’m done gambling for awhile


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> I got Miami-2.5 against Orlando tonight
> I got the Chiefs -1.5 against San Fran
> 
> win or lose after these 2 bets I’m done gambling for awhile



Won the Miami bet. Easiest bet of the year. Now all I need is the chiefs by at least a FG and I’m good to go.


----------



## Slade3200

Rocko said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Miami-2.5 against Orlando tonight
> I got the Chiefs -1.5 against San Fran
> 
> win or lose after these 2 bets I’m done gambling for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won the Miami bet. Easiest bet of the year. Now all I need is the chiefs by at least a FG and I’m good to go.
Click to expand...

its ok, you can consider breaking even a win


----------



## Manonthestreet

Going with SanFran. Defensive line is old school tough and the offense isn't a slouch either.


----------



## Slade3200

Alright Gramps, let do this!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Slade3200 said:


> Alright Gramps, let do this!!!


----------



## dblack

Good to see the KCD showed up to play.


----------



## Slade3200

So far it’s an excellent showing from both squads!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Slade3200 said:


> So far it’s an excellent showing from both squads!


Mahomes has been off compared to the regular season. 
Think the pressure is showing


----------



## Slade3200

Grampa Murked U said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it’s an excellent showing from both squads!
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes has been off compared to the regular season.
> Think the pressure is showing
Click to expand...

Nerves and a stellar defense have effected him
for sure... both squads are dealing with it. This one is coming down to the wire... wouldn’t have it any other way!


----------



## AquaAthena

236 × 330
Kansas city chiefs ...
pinterest.com




236 × 330
Kansas city chiefs ...
pinterest.com


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it’s an excellent showing from both squads!
> 
> 
> 
> Mahomes has been off compared to the regular season.
> Think the pressure is showing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nerves and a stellar defense have effected him
> for sure... both squads are dealing with it. This one is coming down to the wire... wouldn’t have it any other way!
Click to expand...

Wow, well done... clutch drive. The game is now in jimmy Gs hands... time for him to prove the masses wrong!!


----------



## AquaAthena

OOOHHHH MY DEAR GOD




[URL='https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fi.pinimg.com%2F236x%2F60%2F42%2F6e%2F60426e7b704fb64de221199fcb0291b2.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fvictoryred11cam%2Fchiefs%2F&docid=UglLlp001VtQ8M&tbnid=bgQyyNoLa6bsYM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwjVibrnjbTnAhVCMn0KHcK3CsYQMwiaASgfMB8..i&w=236&h=330&hl=en&bih=704&biw=1440&q=kc%20chiefs%20cheerleaders2020&ved=0ahUKEwjVibrnjbTnAhVCMn0KHcK3CsYQMwiaASgfMB8&iact=mrc&uact=8']
	

[URL='https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fi.pinimg.com%2F236x%2F60%2F42%2F6e%2F60426e7b704fb64de221199fcb0291b2.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Fvictoryred11cam%2Fchiefs%2F&docid=UglLlp001VtQ8M&tbnid=bgQyyNoLa6bsYM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwjVibrnjbTnAhVCMn0KHcK3CsYQMwiaASgfMB8..i&w=236&h=330&hl=en&bih=704&biw=1440&q=kc%20chiefs%20cheerleaders2020&ved=0ahUKEwjVibrnjbTnAhVCMn0KHcK3CsYQMwiaASgfMB8&iact=mrc&uact=8']
	

236 × 330
Kansas city chiefs ...
pinterest.com
[/URL]
236 × 330
Kansas city chiefs ...
pinterest.com
[/URL]
236 × 330
Kansas city chiefs ...
pinterest.com




236 × 330
Kansas city chiefs ...
pinterest.com


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My crystal ball is PRICELESS


----------



## Slade3200

Grampa Murked U said:


> My crystal ball is PRICELESS


Well played sir. If it wasn’t the Niners I couldn’t pick a better and more deserving team. All the respect goes to the chiefs on a season and game well played. Enjoy the trophy... we will get ya next season!


----------



## progressive hunter

WELL HOW DO YA LIKE THEM APPLES!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

Congrats Gramps

Your team earned it


----------

